#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  درخواست I/O به شماره  IT 8892E

## همتا

سلام جناب اکبری دوتا آی سی به شماره فوق می خواستم موجود دارید چند ؟

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## همتا

این i/o برای یک مادربرد اینتل مدل dh61ww هست اگه دسته دوم باشه خریدارم

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
بروی چشم.ببینمو خبرشو بهتون میدم.در صورت موجود بودن قیمت هم 15 هزار تومان میباشد.

----------

*همتا*

----------


## همتا

سلام ممنونم منتظر هستم باتشکر

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------

